
Quizlet Tests Cloud Spanner – The Most Sophisticated Cloud Database - pbbakkum
https://quizlet.com/blog/quizlet-cloud-spanner
======
wyldfire
> Cloud Spanner doesn't, however, support data manipulation language (DML)
> statements. DML includes SQL queries like INSERT and UPDATE. Instead,
> Spanner's interface definition includes RPCs for mutating rows given their
> primary key[21]. This is a bit annoying. You would expect a fully-featured
> SQL database to include DML statements.

Yes, I would expect that, and it does sound annoying. So, what is it about the
INSERT and UPDATE that can't work given the other elements of Cloud Spanner's
design?

------
nealmueller
MySQL and Spanner performance flips as QPS climbs. MySQL latencies are lower
(better) at 3000 QPS and higher (worse) at 9000 QPS, than Spanner. Spanner
latency is basically unchanged, while MySQL latency has jumped.

------
jbyers
"We've eliminated most of the joins we do, so we haven't tested Cloud
Spanner's join performance."

Makes sense given Quizlet's scale and sharding approach. Anyone else have
early experience to share with joins?

